# Moss Carpet?



## dustzone (Oct 14, 2011)

i'm trying to build a moss tank for a 2gal, but couldn't decide which type of moss to go for. Does anyone know which type of moss is better to be as an aquarium carpet? suggestion?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

A lot of people use xmas or flame moss for moss walls, but that's not to say you couldn't try java or other.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I did it with Java Moss and with reasonable success.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think flame moss would look the best as it tends to stand up more


----------



## dustzone (Oct 14, 2011)

Awsome, i'll give it a try. Thx for the info guys


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

how did it turn out? i want to do the same thing. i just started my 10g and i have both xmas as well as java moss


----------

